

Ask HN: EBook Marketing - Hexxuss

What do you think would be the best way to go about marketing an eBook for sale on Amazon?
======
sagacity
While I don't know if it it is the best way or not, here goes:

1\. Build a content-rich site (mini site or whatever) around the topic of the
eBook, with links to the Amazon page and SEO (the heck out of) it to attract
(free) organic traffic.

2\. Depending on the feasibility, you could also use PPC to drive (more,
targeted) traffic to this site.

3\. Create a free, mini version of the eBook (with 'Buy full version' links)
and offer it for free download via the site. Also, submit it to all eBook
directories.

HTH

~~~
Hexxuss
Had not thought of offering the first chapter or so free (Even though I have
purchased a book that way myself.) that is a great idea given it's an unknown
author Thank-you.

